# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Oracle Table Sync

## bline22

Hello,
I can create tables, update, insert, create triggers all of that fun stuff in Oracle but I am not expert.  

My issue is, i have 2 databases.  A and B  

When a record is inserted into a table in database A.  I need it to trigger a stored procedure or PHP script in B to do some stuff and return a value back to database A.  

Are there tools in Oracle that would allow me to do something like this or is creating a webservice or outside tool probably my best bet here?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  

Thanks.

----------


## skhanal

You can create a DBLINK between two databases and update table in other database using a stored procedure in current database.

----------


## bline22

Thanks for the reply.  Can a trigger fire a stored procedure?  

What I am thinking is, when a record is written to database A table it will get synced to database B table, can I have a trigger fire on database B table to execute a stored procedure?

----------

